# Philodendron in betta tank?



## razzhasbettas (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi fish peeps, anyone here a houseplant and betta enthusiast like me? Because if so, I need some advice please! A friend recently gave me some gorgeous silver-variegated philodendron cuttings, and since I'll be setting up a new betta tank soon I wanted to know if one of them would grow in the tank? (I have them rooting in a vase right now.) Just wondering because I don't know how philodendrons react to the heated water...but I think it would look really cool in the tank, and an established root system would provide a betta with a lot of little hidey holes!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, you can use Philo in a tank; just keep the leaves out of water and they should do fine. If you have an HOB filter you can put plants in them, too.


----------



## razzhasbettas (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks so much! Glad to know that.  Happy holidays!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I actually just got philodendron silver leaf a few weeks ago and put it on my bubble bowl. Its doing good so far, only one vine wilted (I think it was too close to the light). Its not an aquatic plant so, as Russel said, keep leaves above water, roots in water.


----------

